# 240 utility guestions



## kfnut (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi . I'm new to this forum and hope I am posting in the right place . Please forgive me if I am not and get me straight .
I have a 240 utility I saved from the crusher at a local scrap dealer and was missing some things like starter and carb . I found out the super A starter would fit and had one of those . I was surprised to learn it was originally a 6 volt tractor because it had a 12 volt alternator on it . I also took the carb off the Super A hoping to try and start the 240 . Will it work ? I don't see a throttle rod coming from the driver area to the carb . Is there suppose to be ? Can anyone supple a picture of it and where it goes ?
Is the tractor neg. or pos. ground ? 
I guess that is enough for my first post . I will have more questions , I'm sure .
Thank in advance for your help .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We love photos! When you get the chance, take a moment to plug your 240 into our tractor registry so we can have some new candidates for our monthly tractor of the month selections!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome kfnut.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

To have a look at new parts diagrams for your 240, click on the Messick's ad at the top of this page. Click on online parts and then on the Case/IH logo. Enter "240" as your model number, find it listed and go from there. 

You must be missing the throttle control rod/linkage, which would run from the driver's area to the carb. To get used parts like this from a salvage yard, go to tractorhouse.com In their "dismantled machine" section, they have 14ea. IH 240's listed. Choose a yard near you.

There are a number of carburetors listed at Messick's for IH 240's. You will have to call them for clarification of which carburetor you need. 

Most (if not all) 12V conversions are negative ground. The tractor originally had a 6 volt positive ground electrical system


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The throttle linkage in question will go to the governor, and there should be another rod from the governor to the carb. I could be wrong, but I suspect that most of the governor and throttle linkage from model A, Super A, 130, 140 and 240 can probably all be made to work.


----------



## kfnut (Feb 6, 2016)

*240 utility questions*

Thanks for the replies . The rod from the governor to carb is there but not one from the driver area , left side , is there . My Super A has a rod from the hand control at the driver area to the carb . I see no such rod or assemble anything like the Super A . I will look for a picture showing this if possible .


----------



## kfnut (Feb 6, 2016)

I went to the Messick's site but found nothing . Maybe I just don't know how to navigate it .


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

To navigate the Messick's site to parts diagrams for your tractor:

- Click on the Messick's ad on top of this page. 

- Click on "online Parts". Logos for different manufacturers will drop down.

- Click on the Case/IH logo. A blank box for a model search will open.

- Enter "240" as your model number and click on the little magnifying glass to do a search. Various model choices will appear below the search box. Scroll down.

- Click on "view more results" at the bottom of the list. 

- Click on (240) Farmall tractor (1/58 - 12/61).

- Good Luck!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Or try this


http://partstore.caseih.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr56560


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Or try this


http://partstore.caseih.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr56560


----------



## kfnut (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks guys . I could not find a picture of the accelerator control rod but did get an education on navigating the site . Thanks again .


----------

